# Spam emails



## Aphex (May 31, 2016)

Has anyone suddenly received a load of spam emails? My Hotmail account has just been with over 30 junk emails with dodgy attachments.


----------



## brainsausage (May 31, 2016)

Aphex said:


> Has anyone suddenly received a load of spam emails? My Hotmail account has just been with over 30 junk emails with dodgy attachments.



Same here. I thought it was just me. I've spent all damn day junking stuff only to find 10 more in their place. I'm really considering finally consolidating my 10+ year old hotmail account into my gmail. I literally NEVER receive spam in my gmail account. All that being said- I really have to wonder what's going on with the sudden spam attack. Makes me wonder if somebody is up to something fishy on a very MACRO scale...


----------



## dreamwalker (Jun 1, 2016)

Same here.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jun 1, 2016)

Nothing to report here. Spam filters ftw


----------



## Aphex (Jun 1, 2016)

It looks like Microsoft are aware of the issue and are trying to fix it. https://portal.office.com/servicestatus


----------



## Vangelis (Jun 1, 2016)

Always use two email accounts, one for safe addresses (friends/family/bank etc) and one for newsletters, purchases (if not trusted), FB, blogs etc....

I have been doing that for a while and it has really saved me a lot of time


----------



## rami_m (Jun 1, 2016)

Vangelis said:


> Always use two email accounts, one for safe addresses (friends/family/bank etc) and one for newsletters, purchases (if not trusted), FB, blogs etc....
> 
> I have been doing that for a while and it has really saved me a lot of time



Same here.


----------



## krx927 (Jun 1, 2016)

Vangelis said:


> Always use two email accounts, one for safe addresses (friends/family/bank etc) and one for newsletters, purchases (if not trusted), FB, blogs etc....
> 
> I have been doing that for a while and it has really saved me a lot of time





rami_m said:


> Same here.



I have like 10 of them - all gmail. And then you simply create rules to forward messages you want to the main email account. This eliminated the need to check all accounts.


----------



## Miles (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup. Suddenly Microsoft filters aren't working very well.


----------



## WingKKF (Jun 2, 2016)

Better yet, own your own domain, create as many unique email adresses as you need to give out to each website you have to register on, wait to see which ones get hacked and leaked your email to spammers, notify website/vendor and change email address, create rules to automatically filter out leaked addresses, voila. Ya'll would be surprised(or maybe not) at how many of these websites gets hacked and I'm their trip alarm.

Never put your email address naked on a web page/forum unless you want to get spammed. Now I hardly have any spam and the ones I get are on my regular email address before I did the unique for every site thing and I don't know where it is from.


----------

